# Story Request



## charfire2002 (Nov 18, 2005)

I've been reading stories on this site for a couple of years now and I don't recall ever seeing a Star Wars story. Does anyone know of any good ones (if any) or will be willing to write one (preferably one about either Princess Leia or Mara Jade or even both)? I find it odd that something as popular as Star Wars wouldn't have at least one weight gain story around here (samething could be said about Star Trekl) which is also why I'm asking.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 18, 2005)

I remember I was going to do one back in 2000 called "Lard Wars: The Fatten Menace", but I've been seriously sidetracked (it'll be _years_ before I can start it) so someone will likely beat me to it.

I don't have the outline handy either so I can't even remember what the parody was about, but it was really funny...


----------



## fatisbliss08119 (Nov 18, 2005)

charfire2002 said:


> I've been reading stories on this site for a couple of years now and I don't recall ever seeing a Star Wars story. Does anyone know of any good ones (if any) or will be willing to write one (preferably one about either Princess Leia or Mara Jade or even both)? I find it odd that something as popular as Star Wars wouldn't have at least one weight gain story around here (samething could be said about Star Trekl) which is also why I'm asking.



I could definitely go for that. Including Padme would be nice.


----------

